# Need Sony DSC-H5 Help



## WYDANGLE (Dec 26, 2011)

Bought this DSC-H5 from a relative, who lost the instruction book...(typical relative....lol). Have been able to figure out most of the workings, but cannot access "new folder" and "new folder 2". It appears to be protected when I try to scroll over to it, to empty or delete it. There are pictures in there that continually download to the computer with new pictures, unless I "uncheck" them, which is a pain because there are quite a few. Any assist would be appreciated.
Thank You
Charlie.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sony eSupport - DSC-H5 - Support    Users Guide toward the bottom! RTFM!  lol!

Only reason I am helping is you have a cool name "Charlie"!  

Charlie


----------



## WYDANGLE (Dec 26, 2011)

I think all the Charlies in the world are related....the most-often used friendy name: The Starkist Tuna, Wildroot Cream Oil(maybe before your time),Charly Brown, et al.
Thanx for the help,   CCCCCHHHholllly.


----------

